# A few questions about the NREMT



## Gothemi (Nov 29, 2009)

Forgive me if this has been addressed elsewhere, but I did perform a search and didn't find what I was looking for.  

How specific is the line of questioning on the NREMT?  Specifically the the order of things.  For example: 

Female patient with NRB at 15L per minute already applied.  You hear gurgling.  What do you do?  

A: Suction
B: Remove NRB
C: tell her to spit it out
D: Do Nothing.

So the answer is of course to suction, however, should I expect a trick question in the order of operations.  Would removing the NRB be the "correct" answer since you would have to remove it in order to suction, or am I just getting worried about the test?  

Also, should I expect every question to be a scenario or is there some direct questions (ie; Which chamber leads blood to the aorta?)?

I have my test Thursday, just finished my class the prior Friday.  Did very well in the class, but have been told the class doesn't prepare you for the NREMT (???) by folks who have taken it before and failed.


----------



## Shishkabob (Nov 29, 2009)

It's typically not THAT specific.  You'll get questions like "You arrive on scene to find a pulseless patient.  What's your first step?"

Start chest compressions
Open airway
Call for ALS
Insert an OPA



Obviously it's open airway, as you follow ABCs.  But that's pretty much as "tricky" as it will get.


----------



## sbp7993 (Nov 29, 2009)

NREMT isn't anything like class in my opinion. I would say that seventy-five percent of the test is scenario based. The other twenty-five percent are direct questions. I would really study the order in which to do things. Those practical sheets come in handy because that is the NREMT protocol. Good luck


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Nov 29, 2009)

Gothemi said:


> I have my test Thursday, just finished my class the prior Friday.  Did very well in the class, but have been told the class doesn't prepare you for the NREMT (???) by folks who have taken it before and failed.



nobody fails anything on their own accord. Everyone blames their failures on everything and anyone but themselves. If you did well in the class, keep studying and you will do absolutely fine. your class amptly prepared you to take the NREMT. If it prepared you for the field is a different story..


----------



## Gothemi (Nov 30, 2009)

In regards to my textbook, we were required to purchase the Mosby's EMT Textbook 2nd edition.  Has anybody else used this book?  Does it prepare you for the NREMT?  In taking some of the online practice tests, I have noticed there are some differences between my book and the various tests.  My concern is how accurate, or adequate this book is.  

I have noticed that the textbook doesn't go into much, if any, detail about Coronary Artery Disease, CHF, or Cushings/Becks Triads.  This concerns me.


----------



## bunkie (Nov 30, 2009)

I was so stressed about the NREMT it was giving me nightmares! :lol: I feel my book (brady prehospital care 8th edition) and my instruction prepared me for NREMT extremely well. I also grabbed a book I posted here and it was an extremely good review of the NREMT. I did pretty much all scenario stuff, can't remember how much a&p, I believe it wasn't much. And the questions are very straight forward and common sense. Not as trick question as some make it seem. Don't read too far into them, just take the info that you have and make your _best_ decision with those answers. There will always be two rights, you pick the best. It's painfully simple, you'll see when you get in there and wonder what you were so worried about! Good luck!!


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Nov 30, 2009)

Gothemi said:


> In regards to my textbook, we were required to purchase the Mosby's EMT Textbook 2nd edition.  Has anybody else used this book?  Does it prepare you for the NREMT?  In taking some of the online practice tests, I have noticed there are some differences between my book and the various tests.  My concern is how accurate, or adequate this book is.
> 
> I have noticed that the textbook doesn't go into much, if any, detail about Coronary Artery Disease, CHF, or Cushings/Becks Triads.  This concerns me.



If this lack of detail concerns you, get yourself into paramedic class as soon as you can, upon completing the NREMT. EMT_B teaches you the how. Paramedic teaches you the why.
If you are concerned over the lack or detail in EMT classes, you need more. go to medic, go to nursing school. but don't settle for anything less than what you want


----------



## Gothemi (Nov 30, 2009)

Thanks Bunkie, I think that is what I was looking for.


----------



## mcdonl (Dec 1, 2009)

Lifeguards For Life said:


> nobody fails anything on their own accord. Everyone blames their failures on everything and anyone but themselves.



Never a truer statement. My study habits have always been as follows:

Read the text for comprehension - This means, over and over if you need to until you "get it". As a part of this process, I make "flash cards" out of index cards and highlight the book.

Then, read if for context - Yup, I read the stupid book over again but this time, no notes, quizes, worksheets and no re-reads... I read it for the flow.

Practice - Do the practical hands on work as you learn about it. It is easy for me as I have a family to do assessments on, and training equipment at the FD to do other skills on.

Then I take the class.

In my EMT case, I actually did the above with the wrong book. I used the AAOS orange book, and we will use Brady 11th edition (Thanks digitalsocal!!) in the class, so I get to rinse and repeat. I suspect that when I am done with the class I should know the material as good as I can pre-certification.

Plus, it helps that as a FF and AVOC operator I get to see our medic's and EMT's in action just about daily to pull it all together in my head.


----------



## gamma6 (Dec 14, 2009)

i took mine on the 17th of nov. i got some odd questions..ex: 4y/o pt having seizures and no pmhx of seizures what med would you give..

a) atropine
b) epi
c) mag
d) can't remember the answer to that but it wasn't versed or valium so

i said mag cause it seemed appropriate since it's a smooth muscle relaxant


----------



## Alimae03 (Dec 14, 2009)

I am also taking my NREMT on next wednesday and I have been told that it is as hard as you make it. I was givin the BRADY eighth edition and I was wondering if that helps you get ready for the NREMT. I am just taking my basic.


----------



## Tincanfireman (Dec 14, 2009)

Don't go looking for zebras, expect hoofbeats to mean a horse.  If you didn't talk about it in class, don't expect to see it as an answer on the test, meaning pneumothorax means "air in the chest cavity", not "blood and air in the chest cavity".  Sleep well the night before, eat a light breakfast, and go get 'em!


----------



## Chrissy88 (Dec 18, 2009)

Linuss said:


> It's typically not THAT specific.  You'll get questions like "You arrive on scene to find a pulseless patient.  What's your first step?"
> 
> Start chest compressions
> Open airway
> ...



I'm just wondering...but wouldn't we first call for ALS as part of the scene size up then go on to ABCs?


----------

